# Is "zapping" or "pinging" another boat to record GPS numbers ok?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Since I have not spent the time required to figure out how to do this this on my radar, I don't have a dog in this hunt. In fact, if I have to look at one more screen while driving my boat I might just experience a brain aneurysm. However, this seems to be a point that some folks have strong opinions about.

Is "zapping" or "pinging" another boat to record the GPS numbers of their fishing spot ok?

Please note that the debate is really not whether it is legal or not, because it is clearly legal.

So what do *YOU* think?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't care and I don't know why anybody else would.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

This subject is really getting out of hand. Why keep throwing sand in a wound. Oh shit another week of windy weather. I think ill start drinkin again.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> This subject is really getting out of hand. Why keep throwing sand in a wound. Oh shit another week of windy weather. I think ill start drinkin again.


Yep


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I think it's kind of funny.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I say who cares!! I don't. I mean I doubt any of us have fished out a spot. I know I haven't lol read my reports! I think I have caught one fish since being a member lol hell you could all give me your private numbers and I assure you that you would never know if I had been there lol


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> This subject is really getting out of hand. Why keep throwing sand in a wound...


 
I'm trying to off-load this topic from the other thread, since it seems to have a life of its own. However, the subject may have played itself out.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

If someone zaps me they will get garbage numbers. Since I don't bottom fish very often, most of the time when I stop I'm just adjusting something, rigging something, or taking a leak.


John


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

..........................


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yobenny;

That is the funniest thing I've seen in some a long time...roflmao


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yobenny said:


> ..........................


That right there is funny. I don't care who you are.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the way I feel about wrecks, numbers, private, public, if you are there when I arrive *I WILL NOT CROWD YOU,* If I see you on it and you are slaying fish, *I WILL MARK IT*, and come back, don't like it, tough, it is what it is.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I tend to agree with the statement;

*"The more expensive a man's boat compass, the more invisible his moral one becomes......"*


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

that is a pretty good statement... the onle people i have seen fish ut a spot is the commercial guys.... the charter guys try to move around and not fish the same areas when possible... Atleast the ones i know... as for the morality... you do what you feel comfortable with... just dont get pissed if i park 100 feet away and start blowing bubbles instead of fishing...LOL I CARRY BOTH BUBBLE MAKER AND FISHING GEAR... i choose the appropriate tool for the job at hand...:whistling:


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I've known a couple or 3 that would outright brag about it. Even heard about one who said, 'what's the difference in me zapping someone, and running over and marking the spot?" But, to the OP, what's the difference in you having and using a wide angle side scan and mapping the gulf and selling numbers you find and another person using their radar to get them? It used to be so bad with everyone zapping one another that I'd stop on a "spot" that wasn't a spot and talk about how we pulled 6 over 10lb.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*From a charter boat captains point of view.*

First, I live far away from P'cola. I haven't fished an artificial reef in 30 years because I can fish natural bottom. I wouldn't fish some spots on the weekend because so many A---H----- drove right by me because everybody knew I caught fish and had an easily recognizable and slow boat.

I had very few spots that I fished more than once per month. Some days I fished 10 or more spots just to make a living and not rape any one spot. I figure I found a new spot for every 50 gallons of diesel fuel I burned. Many of the spots in my book predate LORAN C. 

A spot that gets fished every day, unless it is very large, doesn't interest me at all. The water in the area I fish is usually murky which keeps spearfishermen away a lot of the time. Most of the rocks I fish are less than 20 feet long and most of the better ones stick up less than 2 feet.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

plenty fish in the sea,** big fish are smart for a reason** with todays regs and all WTH, ping me! I think its more for bigger vessels than smaller vessels on the pinging crap, alot of wkd folks like me are just glad to catch some keepers. The seas are public, you mite have private #'s, but they are in a public place! LOL


----------

